# The Spiritual Importance Of Reciting Gurbani Daily



## kaur-1 (Mar 8, 2007)

*The Spiritual Importance of Reciting Gurbani Daily - By Bhai Sahib Bhai Joginder Singh Jee Talwara*
 
*Question:*
*When once an understanding of some Baanee is obtained then what is the benefit of reading it over and over again on a daily basis?*

*Answer:

*  Every _Gursikh_ who has partaken of _Amrit_ (undergone the initiation ceremony of the _Khaalsaa_), receives an injunction from the _panj pi-aa-ray_, the five beloveds at the time of the _Amrit_ ceremony to daily, with regularity, read or recite the following _Baanees_:

*At the ambrosial hours of the morning:*
 Sree Jap Jee Sahib.
 Sree Jaap Sahib.
 Sree Tav-parsaad Savayeh.
 Sree Bayntee Chaupa-ee.
 Sree Anand Sahib (full).
*In the evening (dusk):*
 Sree Sodhar Rahraas Sahib.
*At night just before sleeping:*
 Sree Sohilaa Sahib.
 As the above _Baanees_ are read or recited regularly on a daily basis, they are also called _Nitnaym dee-aan Baanee-aan, _meaningthe _Baanees_ that are read or recited regularly on a daily basis.

 Rationally the reply to the above question is as follows:

*1          *
*  The first responsibility of every Gursikh is to nurture the commands of the Guru through thought, word and deed.*

gur isKI dw krm eyhu gur Purmwey gurisK krxw]
*Acting according the instructions of the Guru is the performance of the Sikh life.*
 (Bhai Gurdas Jee)

 In the spiritual field the spiritual growth of a seeker depends entirely on ‘_Gur-parsaad’_, the blessings of the Guru. The ‘Blessings of the Guru’ simply cannot be obtained in exchange for any effort. To become its beneficiary the principal condition is total self-surrender. To lead the life of a disciple total self-surrender is the first step. A person who has surrendered to the Guru finds that the effort that is needed continues to come naturally to him. The desire for self-development creates a joy in the disciple to cultivate all the Guru’s _hukam_ or commands. The virtues thus inculcated in a disciple, eventually leads him on to become a _‘Gurmukh’_, Guru-orientated.

*2*
*  Making excuses for not complying with the Guru’s commands is regarded as a clear sign of lack of faith and impoliteness.* This is equivalent to the sin of criticizing the omniscience (all encompassing knowledge) of the Guru. According to a proverb which means ‘someone who has no intention of doing something, manufactures mountains of excuses for not doing it’, making excuses for not complying with the commands of the Guru is a clear sign of one’s lack of intention to abide by them. The mind of a corrupt man who becomes its (the mind’s) tool, will make him dance like a monkey and treading the path of aimless wandering, his current life and the life hereafter is ruined. In the spiritual sphere becoming a ‘disciple of the mind’ or a ‘_manmukh_’ is considered to be an appalling sin.

*3*
 In our physical body the struggle between good microbes (bacteria) and bad microbes is an ongoing process. We repeatedly do many things in our daily life to strengthen the good bacteria, or keep the harmful bacteria under check. For example we daily clean our stomach, brush our teeth, bathe, eat, exercise, rest etc. Doing these things repeatedly on a daily basis appears to be beneficial for a disease free life. The truth is that, by repeatedly doing any action in any sphere, man’s experimental nature develops and it is in this skill or practice that the secret of progress lays. Like physical wellbeing, mental health is even more essential. In our mind the struggle between good and bad thoughts is continually going on. To keep the mind healthy and strong it is essential that it continually keeps developing a healthy thought-process. *Gurbaanee is the principal source of this healthy thought-process and in every aspect of life it provides guidance. On one side Gurbaanee provides peace and serenity by extinguishing the fire of desire and on other side man achieves the supreme status through its blessings.*

AMimRq bwxI hir hir qyrI ]
suix suix hovY prm giq myrI ]
jlin buJI sIqlu hoie mnUAw 
siqgur kw drsnu pwey jIau ]1]
*  Amrith baanee har har thaeree ||
 Sun sun hovai param gath maeree ||
 Jalan bujhee seethal hoe manooaa 
 Sathigur kaa dharasan paaeae jeeo ||1||*
*The Word of Your Bani, Lord, is Ambrosial Nectar.*
*Hearing it again and again, I am elevated to the supreme heights.*
*The burning within me has been extinguished, and my mind has been cooled and soothed, by the Blessed Vision of the True Guru. ||1||

  So for a healthy and joyous life it is essential that man continuously remains under the influence of Gurbaanee.* The minimum daily target set by the ‘_Khaalsaa_ Code of Conduct’ needs to be honoured at all cost, for to miss doing it or allowing some form of weakness to set in, will render one foul of the _Khaalsaa_ Code of Conduct thereby depriving him of the Guru’s pleasure. It must be remembered that residing within the body are lust, anger, greed, attachment and egotism, the five evil passions, which continually keep imposing themselves on the mind. _G*urbaanee*_* is the only protection to remain safe and secure from them. Gurbaanee is not simply intellectual knowledge. It is divine knowledge-filled ambrosial substance, the mainstay of the consciousness, the food for the soul. *By availing oneself of the Guru’s teachings man becoming spiritually strong, and does not get drowned in materialistic misdeeds.

 4                      
 Many a time after cleaning a room we close it up. No one ever enters the room, but the next day when we open it up we see dust on the glass and on the white bed- sheets etc. We are surprised. Where did the dust come from. How did the dust come into a closed room. The wise ones know that as the atmosphere is polluted, the dust particles keep floating continually into the room through tiny openings. Therefore cleaning the room daily with regularity is an absolute must. *In the same way, living in this world under the influence of maya or materialism, the pollution attached to the mind too, needs to be removed regularly with the pure water of Gurbaanee. *

 5
 Actions that we regularly perform over and over again become a part of our habit over a period of time and gradually our habits and rites become ingrained. A child repeats his multiplication tables over and over again and this regular repetitive action results in the multiplication tables diffusing into his sub-conscious mind. Multiplication tables learnt in this way help one solve difficult problems in no time at all. Remember this, when evil and immorality makes a strike out of the blue, most of the time the intellect does not work, in fact the consciousness becomes paralysed. *At such a time of reckoning that habit or rite that has been ingrained through regular practice comes in handy. This is why the wise Guru has given the hukam or directive to continue repeating the Naam, or keep reading the Baanee. *Guru Ji says:

inq auiT gwvhu pRB kI bwxI ]
AwT phr hir ismrhu pRwxI ]2]
*  Nith out(h) gaavahu prabh kee baanee ||
 Aat(h) pehar har simarahu praanee ||2||*
*Rise early, and sing the Glorious Word of God’s Bani.*
*Twenty-four hours a day, meditate in remembrance on the Lord, O mortal. ||2||*

bwr bwr hir ky gun gwvau ]
gur gim Bydu su hir kw pwvau ]1] rhwau ]
*  Baar baar har kae gun gaavo ||
 Gur gam bhaedh s har kaa paavo ||1|| rehaao ||*
*Sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord each and every day.*
*Meeting with the Guru, you shall come to know the mystery of the Lord. ||1||Pause||

*  And together with this a reminder is given:

jY qin bwxI ivsir jwie ]
ijau pkw rogI ivllwie ]1]
*  Jai than baanee visar jaae ||
 Jio pakaa rogee vilalaae ||1||*
*That body, which forgets the Word of the Guru’s Bani,*
*cries out in pain, like a chronic patient. ||1||*


*Source: Singhs at Crossroads » Blog Archive » The Spiritual Importance of Reciting Gurbani Daily - By Bhai Sahib Bhai Joginder Singh Jee Talwara*


*Many thanks to the "ToTheMax" team.
*


----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: The Spiritual Importance of Reciting Gurbani Daily -By Bhai Sahib Bhai Joginder S*

Kaur1 ji

I respond to this post for two reasons. One, the topic is of extreme importance to those who would like to move closer to the core of the Sikh faith. And, the topic has been up for nearly a week, yet no one has responded to it, in spite of the fact that it touches on a issue that may trouble Sikhs who live an everday life, and for whom the notion that they recite banis without exception at prescribed times during the day does not always work. A plaguing notion -- are they sinners? This isn't a small matter, or one that can be simply resolved with a quick answer from the "pious sikhs" or from the "practical" sikhs.

I am not trying here to contradict you. Actually I am actually very tuned in to your point of view. 

A short story about a Punjabi cab driver who drove me back and forth to the hospital 4 days a week to visit a very sick and beloved relative. He drives a cab to feed his family, and so he must answer calls when they come through. To do banis he played tapes in the cab. So on the trip up and on the trip back, he and I listened to Japji and Jaap together, like a couple of buddies. He barely speaks English. I don't speak any Punjabi. Somehow we traded thoughts on the daily hukamnama. He is a kind and helpful person who told me proudly, "My 4-year old son loves me." That mattered more than most other things in his life. And banis also mattered or he would not have played them with me in the car. What if I, as his customer, had a problem with that? As it turned out I appreciated doing this with another human being.

So is he a sinner? He does his best. His values and actions are grounded in love and devotion. The religious dilemma he faces is also faced by many other people. Who is closer to Nanak and the Guru (Mr. Singh or a Nihang at Amritsar)? I don't know. What do you think?

Respectfully


----------



## kaur-1 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: The Spiritual Importance of Reciting Gurbani Daily -By Bhai Sahib Bhai Joginder S*



aad0002 said:


> Kaur1 ji
> 
> I respond to this post for two reasons. One, the topic is of extreme importance to those who would like to move closer to the core of the Sikh faith. And, the topic has been up for nearly a week, yet no one has responded to it, in spite of the fact that it touches on a issue that may trouble Sikhs who live an everday life, and for whom the notion that they recite banis without exception at prescribed times during the day does not always work. A plaguing notion -- are they sinners? This isn't a small matter, or one that can be simply resolved with a quick answer from the "pious sikhs" or from the "practical" sikhs.
> 
> ...



Dear aad0002 ji, I do agree with you. Moorakh like me especially do not always follow the hukam of early morning prayers. But throughout the day I try to remember Waheguroo and love listening to Gurbani Keertan. Gurbani Keertan has more benefit if one knows what the shabad means. Personally I do recite or listen to at least some of the Nitnem. In the Sampuran Rehras for eg, a longer Benti chaupai is included as opposed to the one in sodar rehras sahib. So i dont recite chaupai sahib on its own.
keeping rehit(discipline) is quite difficult esp for a moorakh like me.

Reading any part of Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji and doing vichaar on what one has read is very important.

*Btw, a few links of online Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji if you need them:*

Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji age :SearchGurbani.com

SikhiToTheMAX - Enabling Gurmat Knowledge

Sri Granth

_(gives the meaning - next to the mouse pointer)_



Siri Guru Granth Sahib - The Living Guru of the Sikhs

Guru*Granth*Sahib.com Message of the Sikh Gurus, win Free Gurbani CD & download Free Gurbani ringers and ringtones



*Brief on translations:*
Sri Guru Granth Sahib - English Translation

*Audio*
ProudToBeSikh: Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji in Raags

Learn Jupji Sahib Online: -The Sikh Prayers
(has the text too)


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: The Spiritual Importance of Reciting Gurbani Daily -By Bhai Sahib Bhai Joginder S*

Kaur1 ji

Many of the links you listed are completely new to me, and the web sites that have a way to search SGGS were exciting to find out about. This will keep me busy for a long time. The additional resources on the web sites, such as audio Nitnem, are valuable. Here is hoping that others will read this thread and find these links valuable too. Every resource makes a big difference. There is so much to learn.

On the topic. It is very difficult to draw a line between strictly following nitnem and gurbani and expressing deep devotion through actions and deeds. Probably we shouldn't even try to draw a line.

For me, the difficulty is more a matter of understanding when the ritual of daily prayers really does create a framework that supports devotion, versus when the ritual of prayer gets out of hand and takes on a life of its own that has little to do with devotion. If I miss a day of prayer, where does that leave me? If I pray but ignore responsibilities and people who need me at that moment, what does that say? 

It is painful when a day goes by without listening and thinking about the hukamnama. I am very dependent on that in particular. The day revolves around the hukamnama and all the other prayers enrich it. Somehow, whenever I do Rehras Sahib one person or another interrupts, and it doesn't matter whether if it is 6 pm or 9 pm. They just have to be heard. Crazy?

At last, what is "moorakh" just in case I am moorakh too?

Respectfully


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 17, 2007)

Kaur1 ji

Somehow and someway your answer to my question about the definition of moorakh is no longer on my browser. This reply is not in the correct location. 

Anyway, I am moorakh then too.


----------



## kaur-1 (Mar 17, 2007)

aad0002 said:


> Kaur1 ji
> 
> Somehow and someway your answer to my question about the definition of moorakh is no longer on my browser. This reply is not in the correct location.
> 
> Anyway, I am moorakh then too.



aad0002 ji, This is the link which has the reply http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-gurus/15134-benefits-of-kirtan.html#post52396

PM me please if more links or any other information is needed.


----------



## kaur-1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I prefer listening to Gurbani keertan. Looking up the Ang's for the Keertan in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji and sometimes even singing loud (off key most times!). Its a wonderful experience.

We can read all the literature *as a guide* to GurSikhi but at the end of the day we *MUST* refer to Guru ji - Sri Guru Granth Sahib Jee.


----------



## FiveLovedOnes (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: The Spiritual Importance of Reciting Gurbani Daily -By Bhai Sahib Bhai Joginder S*



kaur-1 said:


> Dear aad0002 ji, I do agree with you. Moorakh like me especially do not always follow the hukam of early morning prayers. But throughout the day I try to remember Waheguroo and love listening to Gurbani Keertan. Gurbani Keertan has more benefit if one knows what the shabad means. Personally I do recite or listen to at least some of the Nitnem. In the Sampuran Rehras for eg, a longer Benti chaupai is included as opposed to the one in sodar rehras sahib. So i dont recite chaupai sahib on its own.
> keeping rehit(discipline) is quite difficult esp for a moorakh like me.
> 
> Reading any part of Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji and doing vichaar on what one has read is very important.
> ...



If U have deep love for ur Guru U will never say no to any of his Hukums however hard they r.Just look at the five sikhs who placed their head before Guru becoz Guru asked for it.Guru reborn them with new life n energy n Guru hugged them all n blessed them as FiveLovedOnes.what is more beautiful than this.Guru's love is obtained with great blessings of his n nothing is worth in this world than obeying Guru's Orders/Bachaans n obtaining Guru's love.The Guru who loves us all with all his heart days n nights n remains with us with each breath we take.So kaur1 Ji go for whatever Guru says.without facing hardship U will not get the real hapiness while performing his Hukums.
I wake up at 2:00 o clock the time when Golden temple doors r open for his Gursikh devotees-The real Amrit vela.I found difficulty for one week but nothing could provide more hapiness than obeying Guru's Hukums.Mind is always stuck in Love with Guru 's feet while performing his hard orders.Forgive my ego.
Five Loved Ones did the hardest part n Guru made rest easy for them.Result sikhs wiped out tyrant Mugal empire all together n sikhi florished to peak.

So nothing is hard after few hard steps n soon hardship will be wiped out by Guru himself by providing u the physical n Mental might from within U.He resides with U all time.
"Joh Brahamandey Sohe Pinday." - Bhagat Pipa ji from SGGS Ji maharaj.

Do it n U will find ourself what I am saying.

Servent of Guru ask for forgiveness if any mistake committed.

Satnaam Wahe aaaaaaaaa.................................Guru ooooo..................................


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 13, 2007)

Kaur-1  Bhenji ji

So good to hear your voice again in the forum!  To hear you on the thread you started a while ago! To hear what kirtan and evening prayers mean to you! 

This what I have been thinking about.

Naanak gave us his hukam before there was such a thing as a night-shift, a split-shift, or a working mother without a mother or mother-in-law to fill in when times at home were tough. Did he not also give us a religion that is tolerant of the real challenges of our lives?

If we say Naam Simran and Japuji Sahib in the amrit vela in the US at -5 GMT does Waheguru hear us +5 GMT and at 0 hours on the Greenwich Meridian? 

We pray during amrit vela to wash away our filth, to ready ourselves for a God-centered day ahead. But will Waheguru care less for our prayers when we need his grace in the afternoon, because a parent is sick, a child is injured, a co-worker has become depressed, or a friend has died in an accident?

Does Waheguru hear us more or less when we call on him through Kirtan or Gurbani?  How long should Naam Simran last? 6 minutes? 13 minutes? 22 minutes? 59 minutes? Or as long as it takes to feel his grace?

So sad when we cannot feel the grace and compassion of Waheguru!


----------



## FiveLovedOnes (Jun 14, 2007)

aad0002 said:


> Kaur-1  Bhenji ji
> 
> So good to hear your voice again in the forum!  To hear you on the thread you started a while ago! To hear what kirtan and evening prayers mean to you!
> 
> ...



*Sat Shri Akal
Guru Nanak Dev Ji gave many Hukums to his sikhs n they obeyed it without single question raised.Guru Hukum is for all ages n not just limited to past when there was no such thing like night shift,split shifts etc.
Well Life of sikhs at the time of Nanak n Guru Gobind Singh Ji Maharaj n after was much more tougher than what is today as U r saying.Heads of sikhs were prized for few takas by tyrant mugal rulers.Mother were garlanded with the cut pieces of their own children who were few days or few weeks old.Remember ur history n then ask ur mind if ur problems n pains of urs r greater than the sikhs n true mothers of the past.Whenever U think of ur problems always think of those great sikhs n mothers who sacrificed everything of theirs for us n still said:TERA PANA MITHA LAGHEY Then ur problems will appear very small to U n U will get the encouragement to fight back.Sikhs moved to jungles n made horses as their houses n slept for 2 or 3 hrs hardly that too on horse back n on thorny grounds.They still didn't give up waking up early in the morning n recited Gurubani even when they rode on horse backs n in battle fields.Just think of great lions of modern age Sant Jarnail Singh Bindrawale Ji(Due Respect reserved for them) who fought back against lakhs of Indian forces without worrying about their own family n children.
Ur problem is too less as compared to them.U think that God can make compromise for his Hukums.No Bhanji No.He never does.he never ak his sun to rise little late or set before time.he never allows his birds to wake up late like modern men do n so they don't need any doctor for whole life becoz they follow guru orders n his orders r time cycles of thier tiny bodies n minds.Same is case with us Humans too.His Hukums r timetables of this body functions n mind as well.Shattering his schedules by disobeying his hukums shatters one health too.His orders not only bring peace n hapiness but also control this body n mind internal functions.the fact that many don't know.U might be saying this man has gone crazy.No bhenji this is fact.I have experienced all.He wants us to be to the mark.All his Hukums r hard n sikhi evolved from the heads of five n its definition remains true till today.Today many sikhs don't know what is Amrit Vela n why Guru Ji called this time as Amrit Time.Yes truely this time Guru releases Amrit hidden within U n whole day ur body n mind works umlimitedly without getting tired.Od sikhs slept for hardly 11/2 hrs to 2 hrs n were present before the doors of their Gurudwaras before doors were actually opened for their Sangat.Look at Golden Temple today it is same today too.Doors of Golden Temple open for sangat at 2:00 while Strong n true lovers of Guru are present before it opens n do sukhmani paath before kevaars open.How  much they sleep.Hardly 2 or 3 hrs.They r true sikhs n get Amrit from guru everyday.
Your time schedule can still make u perform paath at work too.(Haath panv doey kam kar Cheet Niranjan Naal).I know it is difficult but u can do it.I too worked in Night shifts n did that successfully.
U will have to make adjustments with ur schedule n still perform paath in ur mind.

Most important words of Guru to sikhs r to sleep less.(very less).I know it will appear very difficult to U in first few days n very thought about this new rule will shatter U within ur mind.Only strong mind can do it.I do it.I sleep at 11:00 n get up at 4:00 or earlier many times without any tiredness n with full freshness for whole day.I don't make any compromise any compromise with my Guru's Hukum but make all adjustments in my work n schedule to fit it.
Ignoring Guru's Hukums is like asking Guru to make Sun rise late or set late.Guru never does that.His creation has to obey his orders otherwise they will all perish.God loves us all but doesn't make any compromise on his Hukums.

Jan Nanak eh khel Kadan hai-walking on Guru path n meditating on his Naam is difficult Game says Nanak

Jeh toh prem Khelan ka chaho sir dar tali gali mori aoo - Guru says If u love me U will have to obey my most difficult orders too n one of them will be carrying ur head on ur palm n entering Guru 's Gali(Path)

Hope u will understand sikhi now n wonder why sikhs of old were so strong.They never made any compromise on Guru's bachans but made adjustments with their lifestyle to fulfill Guru's orders.
U got to be a stronger Mom n if U obey guru's bachans of sleeping less n eating just belly full Guru will turn u into super lioness.Believe my words Dear.
I have experienced everything n so presenting truth before U.


"Thora Sonvey Thora hi Khavey Gursikh sohe Sahaj Samavey" :advocate:   :advocate::advocate:

Those Gursikh who sleep very less n eat belly full only when hungry get a calm mind n only they can concentrate n mediatate on guru's feet.

This is the most Important  Secret of Sikhs of old time n many modern Gursikhs n obeying this brings millions of blessings that I cannot mention in this narrow corner.

I do agree with u but u will have to adjust to fit in Guru's hukum just above.If U work in Night shift U will have to rest for 4 hrs before leaving for job n take a small nap during day n that will do it.did myself n so proven way.like wise U have to adjust with other schedule but within the framework of Guru Hukum of 'sleep less n eat normal".

Ignore my ego.

Sat Shri Akal. 
*


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 14, 2007)

Dear FiveLovedOnes,

This always happens, and I knew it would happen again. At least one person was going to think that my questions were meant to be answered. The questions are supposed to provoke thought about the need of people living in a modern world to find a balance between rigorous discipline, and a personal solution when they are spiritually hungry but cannot always follow a traditional path.

For example, all over the world there are men and women who are IT specialists and they maintain Internet and email servers on a 24 hour basis, 7 days a week. Someone has to work at night. Someone has to provide technical support to other IT speciaiists who depend on having around the clock technical support because they are also working at night. Some of them are women with children who have to go home and cook and supervise homework. They might be really exhausted when their shift is over. These people could be policemen who work odd hours. They could be doctors and nurses in hospital emergency departments who have to work 12 hours straight 3 or 4 days in a row. If any of these IT specialists are Sikhs, they have a problem getting their Nitnem in on a daily basis. SOMEHOW MANY OF THEM FIND A SOLUTION.

Forget about me. I am not that important. Ease up a little bit and be a little less critical.  Who can imagine any of the 10 Guru ji's being hard on people who are doing what they are supposed to do-- through their labor they are giving form to the creative force of Waheguru?

Waheguru is right here on earth, standing beside us. The point of Kaur ji's thread, forgive me if I am mistaken, is that we WANT to connect with God if we want to be liberated. And we WANT to connect through Gurbani and Simran. But we may have to find our own special way to make it work.

 Sometimes God is the only one who is cheerful.


----------



## simpy (Jun 15, 2007)

*Respected aad0002 ji,*

*Guru Ji De Bachan:*

*source:SikhiToTheMax*


AMg 35​ang 35​Page 35​​isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ]​sireeraag mehulaa 3 ​Siree Raag, Third Mehl:​​jy vylw vKqu vIcwrIAY qw ikqu vylw Bgiq hoie ]​jae vaelaa vukhuth veechaareeai thaa kith vaelaa bhugath hoe ​Consider the time and the moment-when should we worship the Lord?​​Anidnu nwmy riqAw scy scI soie ]​anadhin naamae rathiaa suchae suchee soe ​Night and day, one who is attuned to the Name of the True Lord is true.​​ieku iqlu ipAwrw ivsrY Bgiq iknyhI hoie ]​eik thil piaaraa visurai bhugath kinaehee hoe ​If someone forgets the Beloved Lord, even for an instant, what sort of devotion is that?​​mnu qnu sIqlu swc isau swsu n ibrQw koie ]1]​mun thun seethul saach sio saas n biruthaa koe ​One whose mind and body are cooled and soothed by the True Lord-no breath of his is wasted. ||1||​​myry mn hir kw nwmu iDAwie ]​maerae mun har kaa naam dhiaae ​O my mind, meditate on the Name of the Lord.​​swcI Bgiq qw QIAY jw hir vsY min Awie ]1] rhwau ]​saachee bhugath thaa theeai jaa har vusai man aae ​True devotional worship is performed when the Lord comes to dwell in the mind. ||1||Pause||​​shjy KyqI rwhIAY scu nwmu bIju pwie ]​sehujae khaethee raaheeai such naam beej paae ​With intuitive ease, cultivate your farm, and plant the Seed of the True Name.​​KyqI jMmI AglI mnUAw rjw shij suBwie ]​khaethee junmee agulee munooaa rujaa sehaj subhaae ​The seedlings have sprouted luxuriantly, and with intuitive ease, the mind is satisfied.​​gur kw sbdu AMimRqu hY ijqu pIqY iqK jwie ]​gur kaa subudh anmrith hai jith peethai thikh jaae ​The Word of the Guru's Shabad is Ambrosial Nectar; drinking it in, thirst is quenched.​​iehu mnu swcw sic rqw scy rihAw smwie ]2]​eihu mun saachaa sach ruthaa suchae rehiaa sumaae ​This true mind is attuned to Truth, and it remains permeated with the True One. ||2||​​AwKxu vyKxu bolxw sbdy rihAw smwie ]​aakhun vaekhun bolunaa subudhae rehiaa sumaae ​In speaking, in seeing and in words, remain immersed in the Shabad.​​bwxI vjI chu jugI sco scu suxwie ]​baanee vujee chuhu jugee sucho such sunaae ​The Word of the Guru's Bani vibrates throughout the four ages. As Truth, it teaches Truth.​​haumY myrw rih gieAw scY lieAw imlwie ]​houmai maeraa rehi gaeiaa suchai laeiaa milaae ​Egotism and possessiveness are eliminated, and the True One absorbs them into Himself.​​iqn kau mhlu hdUir hY jo sic rhy ilv lwie ]3]​thin ko mehul hudhoor hai jo sach rehae liv laae ​Those who remain lovingly absorbed in the True One see the Mansion of His Presence close at hand. ||3||​​ndrI nwmu iDAweIAY ivxu krmw pwieAw n jwie ]​nudhuree naam dhiaaeeai vin kurumaa paaeiaa n jaae ​By His Grace, we meditate on the Naam, the Name of the Lord. Without His Mercy, it cannot be obtained.​​pUrY Bwig sqsMgiq lhY sqguru BytY ijsu Awie ]​poorai bhaag suthusungath lehai suthugur bhaettai jis aae ​Through perfect good destiny, one finds the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, and one comes to meet the True Guru.​​Anidnu nwmy riqAw duKu ibiKAw ivchu jwie ]​anadhin naamae rathiaa dhukh bikhiaa vichuhu jaae ​Night and day, remain attuned to the Naam, and the pain of corruption shall be dispelled from within.​​nwnk sbid imlwvVw nwmy nwim smwie ]4]22]55]​naanuk subadh milaavurraa naamae naam sumaae ​O Nanak, merging with the Shabad through the Name, one is immersed in the Name. ||4||22||55||​​
||1||​​
​
 
*Amrit Vela is Good, but are other velaas bad????? NO*​ 
*also just a thought : the time it is 2.00 am in India(Amritsar Sahib), in US it is from afternoon-evening, depending upon what part of US we are in ........*​ 
*One has to come under Guru's Sharan, later there are no problems, Guru Ji takes care of everything.*​ 
*as Guru Ji says:*
*Source:SikhiToTheMax*​ 



AMg 146​ang 146​Page 146​​slok mÚ 2 ]​sulok mu 2 ​Shalok, Second Mehl:​​ATI phrI AT KMf nwvw KMfu srIru ]​athee pehuree ath khundd naavaa khundd sureer ​Twenty-four hours a day, destroy the eight things, and in the ninth place, conquer the body.​​iqsu ivic nau iniD nwmu eyku Bwlih guxI ghIru ]​this vich no nidh naam eaek bhaalehi gunee geheer ​Within the body are the nine treasures of the Name of the Lord-seek the depths of these virtues.​​krmvMqI swlwihAw nwnk kir guru pIru ]​kurumuvunthee saalaahiaa naanuk kar gur peer ​Those blessed with the karma of good actions praise the Lord. O Nanak, they make the Guru their spiritual teacher.​​*cauQY phir sbwh kY suriqAw aupjY cwau ]*​chouthai pehar subaah kai surathiaa oupujai chaao ​In the fourth watch of the early morning hours, a longing arises in their higher consciousness.​​iqnw drIAwvw isau dosqI min muiK scw nwau ]​thinaa dhureeaavaa sio dhosuthee man mukh suchaa naao ​They are attuned to the river of life; the True Name is in their minds and on their lips.​​EQY AMimRqu vMfIAY krmI hoie pswau ]​outhai anmrith vunddeeai kurumee hoe pusaao ​The Ambrosial Nectar is distributed, and those with good karma receive this gift.​​kMcn kwieAw ksIAY vMnI cVY cVwau ]​kunchun kaaeiaa kuseeai vunnee churrai churraao ​Their bodies become golden, and take on the color of spirituality.​​jy hovY ndir srwP kI bhuiV n pweI qwau ]​jae hovai nudhar suraaf kee buhurr n paaee thaao ​If the Jeweller casts His Glance of Grace, they are not placed in the fire again.​​sqI phrI squ Blw bhIAY piVAw pwis ]​suthee pehuree suth bhulaa beheeai parriaa paas ​Throughout the other seven watches of the day, it is good to speak the Truth, and sit with the spiritually wise.​​EQY pwpu puMnu bIcwrIAY kUVY GtY rwis ]​outhai paap punn beechaareeai koorrai ghuttai raas ​There, vice and virtue are distinguished, and the capital of falsehood is decreased.​​EQY Koty stIAih Kry kIcih swbwis ]​outhai khottae sutteeahi khurae keechehi saabaas ​There, the counterfeit are cast aside, and the genuine are cheered.​​bolxu Pwdlu nwnkw duKu suKu KsmY pwis ]1]​bolun faadhul naanukaa dhukh sukh khusumai paas ​Speech is vain and useless. O Nanak, pain and pleasure are in the power of our Lord and Master. ​​​ 

*Under Guru Ji's Sharan, all times are pure, Guru Ji gives us the best, Guru Ji's blessings cannot be attained by merely waking up early...or at a specific time, it depends on WHAT IS DONE............*​ 
*what we do, what we say, what we listen, what we think, what we believe, what is our company(within and without), what are our prefrences, ...........*​ 
*forgive me please*​


----------



## roopk (Jun 15, 2007)

Kaur -1 ji,
Thanks for putting in such a nice article.It is very helpful to revisit the basic concepts as to why and how of the things.Thanks once again.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 15, 2007)

Surinnder ji


*Under Guru Ji's Sharan, all times are pure, Guru Ji gives us the best, Guru Ji's blessings cannot be attained by merely waking up early...or at a specific time, it depends on WHAT IS DONE............*​
*Yes, yes, yes.*


----------

